#  Schulmedizin >  Chirurgische Sprechstunde >   Hilfe-Knieprobleme >

## handballerin

Hallo!
Ich habe eine Frage  :Smiley: 
Ich bin noch ziemlich jung und ich spiele Handball.
Ich habe am Knie eine Knochenauswucherung? an meinem rechten Knie außen.
Ich habe Probleme beim Strecken des Knies. 
Wir waren schon beim Arzt und der meinte, dass es normalerweise nicht nötig wäre, dies wegzuoperieren, aber bei mir wäre es an einer sehr ungünstigen Stelle, da der Knichen die Sehne dort blockiert und sue desshalb entzündet ist. Nun werde ich bald operiert, das heißt, wenn wir bald einen Termin bekommen...
Ich habe sehr Angst und wollte nun fragen, ob das sehr wehtut und wielange ich Schmerzen haben werde. :/
Wie lange durftet ihr keinen Sport machen und tat das Fädensziehen sehr weh? :0
Ich würde mich mega über eine Antwort freuen, da ich selber nicht so "im Bilde" bin...  :Smiley: 
Danke schon im Voraus! :Smiley:

----------


## josie

Hallo Handballerin!
Du solltest dir nicht zuviele Sorgen machen, das Knie wird operiert, vermutlich arthroskopisch, also keine großen Narben, deshalb ist das Fädenziehen harmlos, es werden nur wenig Fäden sein, die man ziehen muß.
Es kann nach der OP schon etwas weh tun, aber dafür gibt es Schmerzmittel.

----------


## Dr. Baumann

Hallo, 
die Entfernung des Nahtmaterials ist in der Regel nicht schmerzhaft.
Wie es nach der Operation mit den Schmerzen aussieht, kann man nicht pauschal sagen. Das ist von Patient zu Patient unterschiedlich. Sie erhalten aber Schmerzmittel, welches Sie die Tage nach der Operation einnehmen (können). Damit lässt sich das in vielen Fällen sehr gut in den Griff bekommen. 
Sport ist ebenfalls abhängig von der Art des Eingriffes und dem Heilungsverlauf.  
Viele Grüße

----------

